# Help needed!Mini hecki rooflight ventilation problem



## richyc

Hi all.Im replaceing a 400 400 mpk rooflight for a mini hecki but im confused as there are 2 models of mini hecki one with forced ventilation and one without.Does anyone know the difference between them as my supplier doesnt!

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp

This is the Heki Site :- <<Heki>>

There is no mention of Forced or Non Forced, But I think it may mean a fixed fan, ie electric extractor.

I have just noticed that the option is for "Fixed" ventilation I wonder if that is what you retailer means, Fixed ventilation I believe is that there is a permanent flow of air even when the vent is shut.


----------



## wakk44

We have changed our extractor fan for a mini heki.The options are vented or non vented which is self explanatory.

In general the vented type are for caravans and the non vented for motorhomes.A vented would allow air in whilst travelling and can get noisy,so if you have adequate ventilation in the m/home go for the non vented(sealed)type which are quieter.


----------



## richyc

Hi thanks but the problem is my supplier doesnt know the difference between the two.Is there a marked difference in the way they look?


----------



## SteveandSue

*Mini Heki*

Hi we have just replaced the glass in our Heki due to wind damage.
We were told by Olearys that the vented Heki was for caravans as previously stated.
Try giving Olearys a ring in the morning.
we found them to be the cheapest £93
Steve


----------



## SaddleTramp

richyc said:


> Hi thanks but the problem is my supplier doesnt know the difference between the two.Is there a marked difference in the way they look?


Appearance "No" no difference the "Vented" have "vents under the cover in the side of the frame.
As you are replacing MH rooflights you want "Non Vented"


----------



## Techno100

How to fit
http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/mini-heki-install.htm

Different types
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Caravan/ventilation/Dometic_Heki_Rooflights.aspx

Forced ventilation is causing the confusion? this is normally a fan.

As has been said this rooflight comes with fixed or no ventilation.
Fixed will allow ventilation when closed.
No ventilation will only vent when opened which is the one you want.


----------



## richyc

Techno100 said:


> How to fit
> http://www.1carpc.co.uk/wcdr/mini-heki-install.htm
> 
> Different types
> http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Caravan/ventilation/Dometic_Heki_Rooflights.aspx
> 
> Forced ventilation is causing the confusion? this is normally a fan.
> 
> As has been said this rooflight comes with fixed or no ventilation.
> Fixed will allow ventilation when closed.
> No ventilation will only vent when opened which is the one you want.


Thanks.
I realise that there is a difference between the fixed and unfixed types but my local supplier cant tell if the one he has in stock is fixed or not.What would be the difference in the two do you know?Is it just a matter of maybe an extra rubber seal or do the vented ones have drillings to allow airflow?
Problem is i have a chap coming early morning to fix and Dometic are closed today so i cant call them.


----------



## jonse

*Roof Vents*

Seems to me its an Expensive and overrated piece of Plastic and some one is making a great deal of money out of a simple molding and some ss screws,


----------



## jonse

*Roof Vents*

Seems to me its an Expensive and overrated piece of Plastic and some one is making a great deal of money out of a simple molding and some ss screws,


----------



## Techno100

Surely they have a different product reference number? or information on the box.


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
My Autosleeper is fitted with the ventilated version of the Heki 2. The main difference seems to be that the unventilated version has a rubber seal for the window to close against,
Regards,
Chris.


----------



## richyc

Techno100 said:


> Surely they have a different product reference number? or information on the box.


I know ;-/ im dealing over the phone and they are clueless.I have given them correct serial number and still struggling!Will have to call Dometic in the morning.Thanks for your help though.


----------



## richyc

chrisjrv said:


> Hi,
> My Autosleeper is fitted with the ventilated version of the Heki 2. The main difference seems to be that the unventilated version has a rubber seal for the window to close against,
> Regards,
> Chris.


How do you know this chris have you seen both?


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
I went on the website and looked at the different types of Heki and their spares list. I also looked at different Motorhomes and stuck my fingers into the opening and found a rubber seal. I found a lot of noise coming from mine and checked with Autosleeper and it seems that this is what they used to fit. I have tried to obtain a seal kit to fit but prices for a strip of rubber are ridiculous and also people question my altering the original spec bearing in mind any ventilation issues :roll: I think they just stuck the cheapest one in and I've given up trying to find a dealer who seems to know anything. Personally I wouldn't deal with a supplier who didn't know or care what he was selling,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## SteveandSue

*Heki seal*

Hi Chrisjrv- Is it just the standard Heki seal that you are wanting?.
We have a new unused seal from the mini heki we have just fitted
send us a Pm if we can help.
Steve and Sue


----------



## richyc

Sussed it! For anyone else who needs to know.The difference between the vented and non vented models although the part numbers are different is just a removable rubber seal which fits on the top of the rooflight frame and seals against the dome when closed.Very confusing but simple in the end.


----------



## grandadbaza

*roof light seal*

If anyone wanted a seal for there vented one, they are available from Leisure Spares , and cost £12.20 including delivery

baza


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
Thanks Barney 2 but mine is the Heki 2 which is bigger :roll: 
Regards,
Chris


----------

